# Help with a Auber Instruments  Controllers



## Atl1530 (Jul 23, 2019)

I have an Auber Instruments Programmable PID Controller WS-1211GPH
https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=72
Single-step mode


I have two problems. Tech-support is useless I’ve been talking in circles with them all week. 

I have the controller set up in the single-step mode. Which means all the other parameters are locked out and only the temperature is adjustable. 

Problem 1.
When I’m cooking above the 290° temperature range, the alarm goes off. Since I’m in the one-step mode, there’s no way for me to get to that particular parameter. Tech-support keeps telling me that I need to change the alarm parameter and I keep telling tech-support that I can’t because I am in the one-step mode. I’ve asked them if I have to get out of the one-step mode into the programmable mode and change the default settings for the alarm and they keep telling me that one step mode has nothing to do with the alarm mode. At times it seems they want to piss me off.

Problem 2
I’ve used this controller a couple of times before, and it’s worked perfectly. I set the temperature at 225°, and the smoker stays at 225°. Last weekend I was smoking a meatloaf and had the temperature set at 310°. It maintained that temperature for a while then blew past the 310° Mark and continued to get hotter and hotter. 

This issue doesn’t seem to be consistent. That’s what tech-support is having a problem with. The overheating seems only to happen after it’s been on for a while. 

Any suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## pounce (Jul 23, 2019)

So when you hold down the set button for maybe 3 seconds can you enter the 188 code? If you can set the AH value above the default 290.

When the smoker blew past 310 how high did it get? Where was the probe and was the smoker plugged into the PID controller? Do you have the probe hanging through the vent or closed in the door etc.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 23, 2019)

Although mine is not a plug and play controller (bought all the parts and built it) this may not be worth squat...  Mine started overshooting set temps and upon further investigation I found my SSR went bad and the heat element was staying on full time ... but your also saying that it's intermittent...


----------



## DIYerDave (Jul 23, 2019)

This might help with your alarm problem. Press and hold the "set" button until the display says "lock". Then enter "188" using your "+" button. Then press "set". You should be able to then adjust your alarm setting up or down to wherever You want it using the "+" or "-". Once that is done, then press "set" again. This is how I adjust my pid. It might work on yours.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 23, 2019)

Atl1530 said:


> I’ve asked them if I have to get out of the one-step mode into the programmable mode and change the default settings for the alarm and they keep telling me that one step mode has nothing to do with the alarm mode.



I have the 1510ELPM . In single step mode I don't think you can change or adjust anything that is not in C-1 . All other settings are locked at whatever they were set at when you went into single step . So yes as said above the enter code for the alarm is 188 , but you need to get out of single step to change it . 

I don't use the single step . I have mine set to step up in time and temp for things like sausage .
If I want to do a pork butt , I set C-1 to temp I want , and set T-1 to 1500 . That way the cook is done before the time runs out . 

As far as the over run start with the questions Ponce asked you in post 2 . Start simple go from there .


----------



## Atl1530 (Jul 24, 2019)

pounce said:


> So when you hold down the set button for maybe 3 seconds can you enter the 188 code? If you can set the AH value above the default 290.
> 
> When the smoker blew past 310 how high did it get? Where was the probe and was the smoker plugged into the PID controller? Do you have the probe hanging through the vent or closed in the door etc.



Alarm .....That was easy and simple. Why couldn't Tech-support do that? Thank you. 

Over Heating
The controller was set at 310º. By the time I realized something was wrong, the smoker temp (and controller) was up to 360º, I had been cooking for a while, and up to that point, the controller had maintained a very steady temperature.

The probe was fed down through the vent and attached to the same rack that the food was on. 

Yes, the smoker was plugged into the PID controller :) Again, I had been cooking for a while, and up to that point, the controller had maintained a very steady temperature.


----------



## Atl1530 (Jul 24, 2019)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Although mine is not a plug and play controller (bought all the parts and built it) this may not be worth squat...  Mine started overshooting set temps and upon further investigation I found my SSR went bad and the heat element was staying on full time ... but your also saying that it's intermittent...



Yes, I just checked it again. I connected the controller to a lamp, the set temperature was above the rooms ambient temp, and the light was out, even up to a 1º difference. Once the controllers setting was lowered below the rooms temp, the light came on. At this point, it seems to be working fine.


----------



## DIYerDave (Jul 24, 2019)

If you fed the probe down the exhaust vent, maybe condensation ran down the probe wire and got the probe wet. My directions for my probe says it can't get wet. Just a thought?


----------



## pounce (Jul 24, 2019)

Atl1530 said:


> Alarm .....That was easy and simple. Why couldn't Tech-support do that? Thank you.



Hard to say. Probably just a miscommunication. The instructions are in the manual posted on the product page. I found it from your link above, searched the document for "alarm" and then read the instructions and posted here.

I don't typically cook over 275 because my smokers have roll-out switches that would likely prevent temps over 300. I've never heard the alarm  and didn't know how to set it :)




Atl1530 said:


> Over Heating
> The controller was set at 310º. By the time I realized something was wrong, the smoker temp (and controller) was up to 360º, I had been cooking for a while, and up to that point, the controller had maintained a very steady temperature.
> 
> The probe was fed down through the vent and attached to the same rack that the food was on.
> ...



Hard to say what happened. Could have been food or moisture on the probe for a period of time causing the unit to power longer than needed and overshooting before whatever fell off the probe.

We can probably guess all day, but the only thing you can probably do is try to recreate it in the smoker and see if it happens again.

Do you have a roll-out switch in the circuit? 360 seems higher than a typical smoker should hit with an in tact safety switch.


----------



## Atl1530 (Jul 24, 2019)

DIYerDave said:


> If you fed the probe down the exhaust vent, maybe condensation ran down the probe wire and got the probe wet. My directions for my probe says it can't get wet. Just a thought?


 The Controllers temp indicator and my third party temperature gauge were reading the same temperature inside the smoker, which was 50º over the temperature set on the controller.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 24, 2019)

Any chance you had a flame/flare situation in the smoker to get up to 360F?
This does happen.
This can easily happen if running an AMNPS inside the smoker and pellets catch.
Even running a mailbox mod this has happened to me so flames always = fast and high temp spikes.

Finally, if you are running that Auber PID model on an MES40 then maybe after a while it encounters problems trying to support the wattage of the smoker.
That model states it has a rating for 1200Watts but if that is it's upper limit then maybe after a while of running at it's top threshold the Solid State Relay (SSR) heats up too much and locks up in the on position.
Just a thought after 

 JckDanls 07
 experience with a failing SSR.

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## pounce (Jul 24, 2019)

tallbm said:


> That model states it has a rating for 1200Watts but if that is it's upper limit then maybe after a while of running at it's top threshold the Solid State Relay (SSR) heats up too much and locks up in the on position.
> Just a thought after
> 
> JckDanls 07
> ...



If this is the case I accept some responsibility for recommending it. I have the same unit because Auber said it would work with my 340g (and it does). I haven't had the reported issue and I just cooked 30lbs of ribs in 95 degree heat.

If the question goes to Auber I'd include whether the unit was sitting in the sun or how hot it was outside at the time. I'd also look to see if led was lit to power the unit when it was over or if it was cycling. Include your PID settings (all of them) to help them determine if you are powering at 100%. Ask them if the unit will fail to open or closed.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 24, 2019)

pounce said:


> If this is the case I accept some responsibility for recommending it. I have the same unit because Auber said it would work with my 340g (and it does). I haven't had the reported issue and I just cooked 30lbs of ribs in 95 degree heat.
> 
> If the question goes to Auber I'd include whether the unit was sitting in the sun or how hot it was outside at the time. I'd also look to see if led was lit to power the unit when it was over or if it was cycling. Include your PID settings (all of them) to help them determine if you are powering at 100%. Ask them if the unit will fail to open or closed.



If Auber claims it should be fine then they should have no problem rectifying the issue if they are wrong and stand behind their word 

You never know what goes on with some electronics. 
I was burning out 20amp rocker switches that were crap from China with my MES40 and my PID controller even though I was very much under the the max amperage.

My truck was burning out turn signal switches after I had some work done on it because again the switches were crap from China.

Masterbuilt uses crappy electrical connectors that corrode like crazy and fall apart in as fast as 3 months with a smoker that is rolled in and out of a garage.
Masterbuilt's temp probes are horribly off all the time and their Bluetooth feature has never worked properly hahahaha.

Don't beat yourself up if some manufacturer's electrical components fail and do not live up to their claims.  We live and learn and hopefully that manufacturer makes things right


----------



## Atl1530 (Jul 25, 2019)

tallbm said:


> .
> 
> Finally, if you are running that Auber PID model on an MES40 then maybe after a while it encounters problems trying to support the wattage of the smoker.
> That model states it has a rating for 1200Watts but if that is it's upper limit then maybe after a while of running at it's top threshold the Solid State Relay (SSR) heats up too much and locks up in the on position.
> ...



 You know I asked tech-support if heat could've been a problem. The controller was sitting on top of the smoker and it happen after it had been running for a while. They didn't seem to think heat was an issue but they did tell me not to put the controller on top the smoker.


----------



## Atl1530 (Jul 25, 2019)

pounce said:


> If this is the case I accept some responsibility for recommending it. I have the same unit because Auber said it would work with my 340g (and it does). I haven't had the reported issue and I just cooked 30lbs of ribs in 95 degree heat.
> 
> If the question goes to Auber I'd include whether the unit was sitting in the sun or how hot it was outside at the time. I'd also look to see if led was lit to power the unit when it was over or if it was cycling. Include your PID settings (all of them) to help them determine if you are powering at 100%. Ask them if the unit will fail to open or closed.



From talking to tech-support when the unit fails in fails on.  The light on the  controller indicated that the burners were off but it was 50° over temperature. I'm not sure when the light went off though. Apparently some earlier versions of this unit had problems like this but he said they haven't had any issues  recently.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 25, 2019)

Atl1530 said:


> You know I asked tech-support if heat could've been a problem.


I read in the manual for the 1510 , that high ambient air temps can cause over heating and " possible " malfunction . 
I wouldn't think you get enough heat transfer thru the top of an MES to cause a problem . 



tallbm said:


> Any chance you had a flame/flare situation in the smoker to get up to 360F?


Not sure if you use pellets / chips inside the smoker , but this is a logical thought .


----------



## dr k (Jul 25, 2019)

I put mine on a 2×6 piece of wood on top of the smoker and shade it.


----------



## pounce (Jul 25, 2019)

It's my understanding the case is use partially as heat sink/dissipation so keeping it out of direct sunlight in a hot local is probably wise.


----------

